
Ask HN: Interested in a course on automating a WordPress server with Chef? - csdreamer7
Ask HN: Interested in a course on automating a WordPress server with Chef?<p>Hey guys,<p>I just wanted to gauge interest in a 2 hour course that goes over automating maintenance on a WordPress course with Chef.<p>I go over the following:
Installing Ruby by RVM, Setting up Chef, Running a Terminal Command in Chef, handling repo failures, handling upgrades that require prompts, setting passwords for users (I use a public key, but also cover passwords), setting settings and variables, and, a little debugging of Chef scripts.<p>I think the course will be focused only on a single WordPress server, spun by Digital Ocean. WordPress installation would not be covered because I believe most people already have WordPress servers they would like to automate. But feel free to tell me otherwise with what you want to see.<p>Questions: 1) Would you be interested? 2) Would you pay for it if it was good? 3) Are you interested in automation&#x2F;where do you get your automation information now?<p>Giving credit for the idea to ask HN to this post:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13153414
======
mda590
I'd definitely be interested in this and would absolutely pay for it. I am
finding it difficult to really get a grasp on Chef since it seems like it's
constantly evolving, and no one has really come out with a good course on it.
Learning about Chef in the context of an actual application deployment would
be useful, I imagine.

~~~
csdreamer7
Excellent, glad to hear it. Would you please send me an email to johnwyatt
attt wyatttechcourses.com

You might be interested in my older books.

[https://leanpub.com/b/deploying2014bundle](https://leanpub.com/b/deploying2014bundle)

But, they are older and I have not tested them in a while. One is a full Rails
book that covers setting up Ruby with RVM (on the server), Postgresql and
fetching the app from a private git repo (bitbucket). The other is a smaller
companion book that shows how to setup WordPress with Postgresql.

Let me know in the email if you would be interested in Rails as well
WordPress.

